# TT Forum page not loading



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There seems to be a problem with the Windows default undefined DNS server not returning the forum page at the moment and for the last two or three hours. My Android phone was working fine and that was the clue as that uses Google public DNS. My Windows PC was set to default blank and others have been getting this problem too.

The problem will probably sort itself out eventually as the DNS server set by your ISP will refresh but if you can't wait then in the mean time please follow these instructions to enable Google public DNS.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-ch ... ws-7-vista

You can always set it back again to whatever it was (if you take a note of the settings) but presumably if you are getting this problem it's likely to be blank anyway.

Regards,
John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Yes , same here, very intermittent. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Did send message to TTF Admin.
I even started to watch TV. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just back on my iPad since tea time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I let them know. Did you change your settings to get back on or has it refreshed already?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

No just came back on, but just gone off again :?


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I couldn`t get on the forum either, about an hour ago.....

Up and running again now though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Changed settings & couldn't connect to anything. Settings back to normal & still intermittent. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Couldn't get on the forum for around 2 hrs earlier this evening with my ipad , seems ok now


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I had a similar problem for a couple of hours ... whilst I was waiting for it to come back online though, I got chatting to a lovely woman, and as it turned out we had quite a bit in common- kids of the same age, been on holiday in similar places etc. ...

... I told her that when the TT forum goes down next time, we must do it again ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

